# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Отказ в обслуживании в телефонах Sony Ericsson

## ALEX(XX)

*17 февраля, 2009*

*Программа*: 
Sony Ericsson W910i
Sony Ericsson W660i
Sony Ericsson K618i
Sony Ericsson K610i
Sony Ericsson Z610i
Sony Ericsson K810i
Sony Ericsson K660i
Sony Ericsson W880i
Sony Ericsson K530i 

*Опасность*: *Низкая* 

*Наличие эксплоита*: *Нет* 

*Описание*: 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке WAP Push пакетов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMS или UDP пакета, отправленного на порт 2948, вызвать перезагрузку или аварийно завершить работу устройства. 

*URL производителя*: www.sonyericsson.com 

*Решение*: Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

По теме мобильных угроз на anti-malware недавно была большая дискуссия представителей Российских вендоров - ЛК и Веба. В качестве одного из аргументов,  противостояния DoS атаке  мобильным антивирусом, там тоже фигурировала DoS атака на телефоны Nokia http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/366144.php
http://www.anti-malware.ru/forum/ind...showtopic=6620

----------

